# Opposite muscle supersets... What are your favorites?



## HDH (Oct 30, 2012)

This is one everyone is familiar with. It allows one muscle group to rest while the other is working, jacks up the intensity and it makes the harder sets (second) seem not so hard. I usually like to start with the easiest of the two when using opposite muscle groups. It primes the more difficult of the two for me.

My favorite opposite muscle group supersets-

Traps / Shoulders- DB shrugs / Upright rows 

Back / Chest- BB rows / Flat bench

Bicep / Tricep- Seated DB hammers / JM press

Forearms- DB wrist curls / Reverse DB wrist curls

Hammies / Quad- Good Mornings / Squats (GM done light as a stretching 
movement)

Calves- Seated raises / seated reverse raises

What are your favorites?

HDH


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 30, 2012)

I run between bench and pull-ups, tri extensions and curls, leg extensions and flexions. Back to back


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2012)

Bi to tri!! Although nothin makes you feel as jacked as chest and back.


----------



## losieloos (Oct 30, 2012)

I like to keep it straight forward.


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 30, 2012)

Chest and back its a great pump.


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 30, 2012)

I 2nd chest and back supersets. EPIC pump. Bench press (any variety) and supported rows are my favorite pairing.

For legs, I like hamstring curls and hack squats (quad dominant) as a finisher.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2012)

tri/bi....

my gym is too crowded for anything else.


----------



## Christosterone (Oct 31, 2012)

For rehab, been doing lunges and hamstrings


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

I don't do the supersets like I used to. Usually, if something happens and I miss a workout (rare), I'll arrange it to put the opposites together so I don't miss training a group or getting behind on my schedule.

HDH


----------



## Hollywood72 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've always done push days and pull days. 

Always thought it wasn't as good to mix push and pulls.


----------



## HDH (Nov 2, 2012)

Hollywood72 said:


> I've always done push days and pull days.
> 
> Always thought it wasn't as good to mix push and pulls.



Give it a try sometime. You might like it  

HDH


----------

